# Experienced Crewman available -



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

I was lined up to go out today and the Captain informed me at 2:30AM he is kicking me off so he can bring his father. I'm in Galveston already - if anyone has any open spots for Snapper fishing this wknd and won't ditch me at the last min, please - give me a shout. 

I have all my gear and i'm ready to go!:texasflag


----------

